# Been wanting to show off some work



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 3, 2015)

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_8906_zpsatsymrhh.jpg
Had an idea about combining a striker with a crow call as a locator.....calling it the Strikolator........two piece striker with crow caller in bell end....so far the response has been good enough to warrant a patent....I had 20 of these now down to 11....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 3, 2015)

Now that is a very interesting and cool concept.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 3, 2015)

Jack that is just out of this world out of the box thinking . Hats off to you.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2015)

Great idea! genious man!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2015)

Congrats! Love your ingenuity, as well as your calls! Chuck


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 4, 2015)

That is a really neat idea Pappy. Nice work on those. Your gears are definitely always turning because you really come up with some neat stuff.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2015)

Great idea Jack! Yer gonna be a millinair!


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 4, 2015)

That was a real cool idea. Wish you great success.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2015)

Fantastic idea!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 4, 2015)

thanks so much for the replies and kind word...pappy


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Next thing you know Old Pappy's gonna move to Beverly Hills!!!

Seriously great idea. That's what separates those who make calls and those who create calls!! Well done Sir!

Rodney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Dec 5, 2015)

Pappy, I have always enjoyed seeing your latest work. This one takes the cake, and the Blue Ribbon!
Do I see a owl hooter/striker in the works? 
Or a striker/yelper? If anyone could drill a hole thru a striker, you could.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Woodman said:


> Pappy, I have always enjoyed seeing your latest work. This one takes the cake, and the Blue Ribbon!
> Do I see a owl hooter/striker in the works?
> Or a striker/yelper? If anyone could drill a hole thru a striker, you could.



Now that yelper sounds interesting!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 5, 2015)

Here is the first one combined with pot call for sale...hope someone sees the quality and the craftsmanship in this set!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141845512029?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 5, 2015)

Woodman said:


> Or a striker/yelper? If anyone could drill a hole thru a striker, you could.


That would be fairly easy with a carbon striker dowel. Now you've got me thinking


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 5, 2015)

jonathan don't think I would be sucking in on any carbon fibre? As it is just strings of glass.....but.....use an alumiunm arrow shaft the right diameter and then fill it with some delrin and drill it out for the mouthpiece and.........


----------

